
Britain Is Doing Covid-19 Research Better Than the U.S. - dberhane
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/09/01/opinion/coronavirus-clinical-research.html
======
srtjstjsj
This is inflammatory and unhelpful. Britain is large and complex. US is huge
and complex. Focus on specific weaknesses and strengths and not passing
competitive judgment on huge complicated issues it's impossible to form a
valid assessment of.

~~~
noneeeed
The article compares the national trials programmes being run by agencies of
the respective natiinal governments and outlines the specific strengths and
weaknesses.

This seems an entirely reasonable comparison to be making.

